# Need Expert Advice For Cabinets and PSU



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

Hello Folks,
I need to buy a PSU and Cabinet for my *gaming* Rig.
I Have narrowed down to 
Cabinet-->*NZXT Gamma*
PSU/SMPS-->*SeaSonic S12II 620W*
*All Suggestion are welcomed!!!*
Please Advice !!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2012)

And what is the configuration of your gaming rig? Anyways the components you mentioned is enough for most configs


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> And what is the configuration of your gaming rig? Anyways the components you mentioned is enough for most configs


Intel 3.3 GHz LGA 1155 Core i5-2500K Processor
Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
GigaByte GV-R 7850 OC-2GD
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL)
SeaSonic S12 II 620W 
WB Cavair Blue 500 GB
Microsoft Wired Desktop 600 USB 2.0 Keyboard (Black)
NZXT Gamma
Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooler
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler
BenQ G 2222 HDL Full HD LED 21.5"
Total-->52k(EXcluding Monitor) 
Does it rockzz


----------



## devx (May 7, 2012)

your SMPS choice is perfect but what you prefer in CHASIS ? i mean cooling / looks / etc., you are spending so less on cabinet and you got an very good rig., doesn't want to show-up ? mention your budget for cabinet please.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

devx said:


> your SMPS choice is perfect but what you prefer in CHASIS ? i mean cooling / looks / etc., you are spending so less on cabinet and you got an very good rig., doesn't want to show-up ? mention your budget for cabinet please.


I Don't wish to Spend more than 2.5 on cabinet cuz I Already Overshot my Budget by around 7k. As for Show off Dear *Koolent* Advised me to get NZXT M59 Side window panel
How Does it look??


----------



## koolent (May 7, 2012)

Go to the NZXT website and look at it..


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

koolent said:


> Go to the NZXT website and look at it..


I saw it it looks cool bro--  Thanks for the advice


----------



## devx (May 7, 2012)

^^ That's cool., you should have mentioned the model " M59 " amigo.,


----------



## koolent (May 7, 2012)

^Anytime bros

Actually, when I was thinking about making this cabinet more classy so I thought about it and got that the Dimentions of the panels must be the same as NZXT Gamma, so I researched and got that NZXT M59 has the same side panel dimentions. So. I suggestet. .


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

koolent said:


> ^Anytime bros
> 
> Actually, when I was thinking about making this cabinet more classy so I thought about it and got that the Dimentions of the panels must be the same as NZXT Gamma, so I researched and got that NZXT M59 has the same side panel dimentions. So. I suggestet. .


It really looks cool bro


----------



## koolent (May 8, 2012)

When you will get some LED Strips to light your cabinet, it will look even better..


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2012)

^^ is there any step by step tutorial for doing this ? some links would be really nice


----------



## d6bmg (May 8, 2012)

^ Or simply buy NZXT LED strips.


----------



## koolent (May 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ is there any step by step tutorial for doing this ? some links would be really nice



Its simple, many manyfacturers like: Sunbeam, NZXT etc. Manufacture readymade LED strips which are really low on power and give really good light, you just apply them and connect the connector to your Molex connector and its done..!


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2012)

^^ thanks guys for the info  - any idea about where are they available ?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 9, 2012)

^^You can Buy *NZXT Gamma* Over here.


----------



## koolent (May 9, 2012)

@OP-He is talking about the LEDs. 

@Topgear- Never bought any, must be availible at PrimeABGB, they usally stock these items..


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2012)

^^ yep, primeabgb has some moding items and this is what available close to LED strip 

Sunbeam Liquid Neon Spiral Pattern

if flipkart starts stocking some modding stuff I'll get some for sure.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 10, 2012)

All Cabinet modification Including LEDs can be found here


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2012)

^^ thanks for the link ... they have NZXT LED strip at a little over Rs. 800.


----------



## d6bmg (May 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> if flipkart starts stocking some modding stuff I'll get some for sure.



Send them more mail an encourage them in storing.
I sent a mail to them 2 months ago, in reply they have said that they need many more request before they can actually stock them.


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2012)

^^ Ok .. will do that 

@ *pratyush997* - did you buy the PSu and cabinet you are looking for ??


----------



## avinandan012 (May 12, 2012)

another cheap & desi readily available LED strip option is go to any auto-riksha spare part shop .


----------



## koolent (May 12, 2012)

Ya you can go for those bot the problem is the wattage anf the compatibility with PSU power.. But I would recommend that you check it out once..


----------

